# new guy



## Rogers21 (Apr 26, 2011)

hey guys so I've been doing a crapload of handgun hunting, yes I know there is alot of good guns out their but I am on a budget and am in California, I had it narrowed down to a taurus 911, but then the CZ 75 compact really caught my attention. I have not yet had a chance to go out and shoot one which I will do before I commit but thus far it has been kinda like love at first sight for the CZ. only problem I have found so far though is this. I am left handed does the 75 compact come with the ambidextrous safety, or if and when I go forward with this gun do they have a left handed option for the 75 compact?


----------



## Rogers21 (Apr 26, 2011)

okay i've been doing more research, I know I have had viewers on this question but no comments yet, maybe the question I ask is too stupid haha anyhow for some reason left handed shooters are destined not to own guns in CA lol. I'm really interested in the 75 compact or even the P01, i'm prob only going to be able to answer this question myself by going out and shooting one, but is their any southpaws on this website who carry a non-ambi style CZ and have learned to adapt and overcome. any comments or suggestions would be appreciated guys, thanks.


----------



## Numbskull (Apr 4, 2011)

*lefties*

I'm not a lefty but I know a few who have used non-ambi CZ's and love them. You should also check out a site called gunblast.com. He is a lefty and reviews a lot of non-ambi controlled guns. He also loves the CZ 75, and plenty of good information can be found there. Personally I was looking at the CZ P-01, CZ SP-01, and the Taurus PT 809, when I was looking for a handgun. I felt that same love at first site with CZs. I went with the Taurus PT 809, though I still want a CZ. It has better ambi controls and is fairly similar to the CZ's. :mrgreen:Happy shooting with whatever you chose.


----------



## Rogers21 (Apr 26, 2011)

hmmm, thanks for the input, yeah believe it or not I saw that 809 and wanted one something fierce its not Ca approved unfortunately, i'll check out that website though thankyou, I'm even kinda going back on my thoughts and might even go the CZ-Sa only route, a little bit bigger but with ambi controls


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel like I've seen 75s (full size) that have ambi safeties. They are not 75B models either. Is the difference that the ambi, 75B model, has safety and slide release?


----------



## Numbskull (Apr 4, 2011)

*Ambi Controls*

The CZ-85 is a CZ-75 with ambi controls. If you want a CZ-75 with ambi controls then you should look at the CZ-85b or CZ-85 combat.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Numbskull said:


> The CZ-85 is a CZ-75 with ambi controls. If you want a CZ-75 with ambi controls then you should look at the CZ-85b or CZ-85 combat.


Thanks. I made an error in my earlier post (2 above) -- what I meanut to say is that I believe I've seen 75Bs (not 85s) with ambi safeties. Do they make some like this or am is really confused?

And, with regard to the 85s, exactly which control(s) are truly ambi?

Thanks...


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

ronmail65 said:


> Thanks. I made an error in my earlier post (2 above) -- what I meanut to say is that I believe I've seen 75Bs (not 85s) with ambi safeties. Do they make some like this or am is really confused?
> 
> And, with regard to the 85s, exactly which control(s) are truly ambi?
> 
> Thanks...


You're confused! Join the club! I was in the market for a CZ a few months ago as well. Here's the summary:

75B: non-ambi, manual safety, no de-cocker
75BD: non-ambi, with manual safety/de-cocker
85B: ambi safety and slide release, no de-cocker
85C (combat): ambi safety and slide release, no de-cocker, adjustable sights, drop-free mag, extended mag release, and a better trigger

I was leaning towards the 85C, then I realized that although I have large hands, my thumb would not comfortable reach the slide release without having to change my grip. Maybe down the road I'll consider it again, but I have a long wishlist I need to complete first!

Hope this helps!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

CZ85 B - Ambi manual safety, ambi slide release, reversible mag release.

I am left-handed and have not reversed my mag release because I have gotton used to using my trigger finger to operate the left side mag release. In fact, several right-handed people on the CZ forum (The Original CZ Forum - Index) are reversing their mag releases so they can operate the mag release with their right hand (trigger finger).


----------

